

How Much Information Was Consumed by Americans in 2008 - diN0bot
http://spectrum.ieee.org/riskfactor/computing/it/how-much-information-was-consumed-by-americans-in-2008?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IeeeSpectrum+(IEEE+Spectrum)

======
diN0bot
> "In the past, information consumption was overwhelmingly passive, with
> telephone being the only interactive medium. Thanks to computers, a full
> third of words and more than half of bytes are now received interactively."

hmm...how much of "interactive written communication" on computers are chat
conversations? talking and chatting online are somewhat different, but i can't
help but feel that chatting online is only the tip of the writing iceberg.

when i think about written communication i think about reason, eloquence and
creative expression. how much online chatting, facebok walls and tweetings
really explore that, versus putting casual conversation into text?

